# BOOTS, WOMAN'S, COLD WEATHER, BLACK



## Crimson (11 Feb 2012)

I'm not having any luck with finding the instructions on wearing the 'hooker boots'. 

I could find instructions for wearing civilian cold weather boots to/from work and then changing into issued shoes/boots. I am trying to find out whether I can wear the boots during working hours with my skirt in the winter as they are issued (and very comfy). 

I've already googled it and read any references in issued pubs that I could find. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Crimson


----------

